

Ask HN: Need links to Single Page Apps which are already crawled by Google. - aakash


======
anonyfox
meteor.com, [https://atmospherejs.com](https://atmospherejs.com) ... meteor
apps are single page apps by default, but if you add the "spiderable" package,
it spins up a phantomJS instance and renders the site nicely for bots.

